# Hillbilly MTN Dew names



## carobran (Jul 6, 2012)

What bottlers names on Hillbilly MTN Dews are rare and which are common? Or at least which ones are common?


----------



## jblaylock (Jul 6, 2012)

The list is long....probably best to look into a Mountain Dew book


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2012)

Recently ended and current examples...


 1- Charlie & Jim                 $195
 2- You'ens & We'uns          $87            
 3- June Bug & Bog John      $67
 4- Charlie & Bill                  $39
 5- Charlotte C., Virginia M., Charles M., Luther L.  $35
 6- Billy and Lee                  $20+
 7- Clem & Bobby                $20+
 8- Zeb & Pearl                   $20+


----------



## stumpknocker (Jul 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jblaylock
> 
> The list is long....probably best to look into a Mountain Dew book


 

 That is centeraly a fact. If intrested in a list the Pepsi Cola Bottles Collectors Guide Vol 2 would be a great place to start.

 EXPANDED COVERAGE ON EMBOSSED & PAPER LABELED BOTTLES, PLUS A MAJOR EXPANSION ON ACL, (APPLIED COLOR LABELS) WITH OTHER BRANDS LABELED BY PEPSI, INCLUDING A SECITION ON MOUNTAIN DEW BOTTLES

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pepsi-Cola-Bottles-More-Collectors-Guide-Vol-2-/230632807814?pt=US_Nonfiction_Book&hash=item35b2c95d86


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 6, 2012)

Damn Charlie, I try to be nice, but ya know I aint gonna listen to a lot BS.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 6, 2012)

Same here Pat.. []


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Same here Pat.. []


 
 Touche......but sometimes I enjoy the friendly banter between Jim and meself..[][]


----------



## MichaelFla (Jul 8, 2012)

This book is available on Amazon:


----------

